# Living by yourself during college?



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi I'm currently a sophomore in college and have had some bad experiences with roommates. I constantly have anxiety whenever they're in the flat so much so I'm scared to use the kitchen or bathroom when they're around. I don't really want to have another random roommate again and am considering living by myself next year. I am wondering if any u guys have done so and how was it? Also would it be wise to do so if I have failed to make any friendships in college?


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a room to myself in a dorm and I really like it.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am the same way! I absolutely hate having flatmates and I am scared to death to leave my room at times for fear of running into them. That's why I hardly am ever in the residence hall.

Next year I'm going to be going into a studio single for graduate school and I am ecstatic! I too haven't had much luck making friends and I have only made acquaintances at uni. But if you have had such a difficult time living with others like me, then living by yourself may be more beneficial.


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't even have a roommate for a whole semester before I had to get a transfer. I literally could not handle it to the point where I'd stay in the library all night just so I wouldn't have to be in the same room as her. I'm alone now and I love it.


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

I think ill go ahead and try and find an off campus studio apartment for next year. All my flatmates only smoke and drink and are loud and obnoxious all the time. I just need to be free from all of it and focus on my studies next year as it will be the toughest and thats when most students drop out in my major. thanks for the responses


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope everything works out for you. It may take a while to assimilate to living by yourself, but you will be so absorbed in your studies that you will adapt quickly. You shouldn't have to deal with flatmates that clearly aren't mature enough to go to university, especially when you are trying to complete your classes successfully.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been living alone + off campus since freshman year. I plan to live alone for my whole college career. So, I definitely like it. It would be wise if it is causing you a lot of stress...


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I moved back in with my parents, I couldn't stand living on my own nor with others...


----------



## GoFlyers (Nov 4, 2010)

I was in a dorm room by myself the one year (was assigned a roommate but they never showed up).

After that I did a studio apartment by myself for 3 years. Basically it is nice to be on your own and have everything you need there so you don't have to go out much.

Kinda makes you not want to go out even more.. just get so used to being in your own space that there is no real reason to go out and do something.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's what happens to me right now! I am living w/ 8 roommates so it is really hard to not run into someone in the house.. Everytime i have to make a meal if i sense there's someone in the kitchen i'll just postpone it til they leave... i just avoid the tedious small talk EVERY SINGLE TIME!

I once lived in an apartment all by myself before i transfered college and i must say i miss it so baddd! : (


----------

